# [SOLVED] Iernonce.dll error



## Coolayush23 (Jul 30, 2012)

Whenever my computer boots, a message appears:

RUNDLL

Error loading C:\windows\system32\iernonce.dll
The specified module could not be found.

I press OK and experience no system problems, what is causing this and how do I fix it?

I have Windows 7 32 bit Intel core i5 processor SP1 4.5 GB RAM


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Iernonce.dll error*

Hi please try running sfc /scannow SFC /SCANNOW Command - System File Checker - Windows 7 Forums


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

*Re: Iernonce.dll error*

This is an error in Internet Explorer. Try the Microsoft FixIt: How to reinstall or repair Internet Explorer in Windows 7, Windows Vista, and Windows XP


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

*Re: Iernonce.dll error*

Hi, the IE repair should fix this, if not copy the following into notepad then save as call it IE.reg and save to desktop. Double click the saved file and allow to merge into registry (this is the default).


```
Windows Registry Editor Version 5.00 

[HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main]
"RunOnceComplete"=dword:00000001
"RunOnceHasShown"=dword:00000001
```


----------



## Coolayush23 (Jul 30, 2012)

*Re: Iernonce.dll error*



jenae said:


> Hi, the IE repair should fix this, if not copy the following into notepad then save as call it IE.reg and save to desktop. Double click the saved file and allow to merge into registry (this is the default).
> 
> 
> ```
> ...


I did what you just said, the sfc did not fix my problem, but IE won't even open.


----------



## Coolayush23 (Jul 30, 2012)

*Re: Iernonce.dll error*



Coolayush23 said:


> I did what you just said, the sfc did not fix my problem, but IE won't even open.


Thanks a lot, it solved my problem.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Iernonce.dll error*

Glad to hear it nice job,please use the thread tools near the top of the page and mark this as solved thank you


----------

